

Ask HN: Does anyone know the stylate.com folks? - jasonlfunk

Stylate.com has been posted on HN a couple of times. It looks like they launched a few years ago. I recently stumbled upon their site and as I&#x27;m in the market for a new domain&#x2F;logo I looked at their site and found one that I liked. I used their site to purchase a domain almost 3 weeks ago and have heard nothing at all. The payment is still pending in Google Checkout. I&#x27;ve sent emails, left a voicemail on the Google Voice number they have, even managed to find one of the founder&#x27;s personal e-mail addresses from a Google Groups archive. Nothing.<p>Does anyone happen to know them? Did the company die? Anything else I should try?
======
johnmurch
I had a similar issue. I tried to buy a domain that was on their website and
after a few weeks they finally emailed me and told me that it wasn't for sale.
It pisses me off even more that it's still up on their site.

When I finally was able to reach someone I heard back from - William Simmons
<william.simmons@stylate.com>

Good Luck - it's too bad that they don't do a great service as the $250 seems
right for domain + logo and should be a start for any project!

~~~
jasonlfunk
Thanks for the information. William's email address is the one that shows up
if I try to cancel the payment in Google Checkout. I've sent an email to that
address and haven't heard back.

------
6thSigma
We bought a domain off of them a few months ago. Domain was transferred over
and everything went smoothly.

Said domain is still for sale on their website.

